# Adobe Brings Photoshop Lightroom 4 to Mac App Store



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Adobe Brings Photoshop Lightroom 4 to Mac App Store - Mac Rumors



> Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 4 is priced at $149.99 in the Mac App Store, identical to Adobe's suggested pricing for the boxed version, although Adobe also offers a $79 boxed upgrade version for users of previous Lightroom versions. Adobe also offers the boxed Lightroom 4 at a discounted $99 when purchased with one of the company's new Creative Suite 6 bundles. Per its standard policy, Apple takes a 30% cut of purchases made through the Mac App Store.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Oh well, Just as well, I bought Aperture just a couple of days ago,
Can't afford that price for Lightroom at the moment.


----------



## jayman (Jan 4, 2008)

Lawrence said:


> Oh well, Just as well, I bought Aperture just a couple of days ago,
> Can't afford that price for Lightroom at the moment.


You'll do fine with Aperture. 

I'm one of the few who prefer Aperture to Lightroom. Maybe Lightroom 4 can sway me away? I'll look for a trial and uh, give it a try.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

I just took delivery of the Lightroom 4 upgrade at work today. Installed it immediately and I'm over the moon. The interface is very similar to version 3 - only fairly subtle tweaks. But man, under the hood feels like a different story. The degree of control and ability to handle delicate nuance is an order of magnitude greater. Just a fantastic tool for discovering your very own sweet spot in the push and pull that is the utter plasticity of digital photography.

Can't speak to Aperture - I would love to try it, though. But that said, I am very happy with the workflow I've now established.


----------

